# OW husband threaten my husband job!



## Eliserobin78 (Jun 8, 2013)

My husband had an affair with a woman at his job. Her husband works at the job also. My husband is a physician & she is a nurse. My husband is convinced he can not be fired if he tells.. He feels he did nothing at work. Why would he think this????? If he is not fired it could mess up his reputation. The hospital can just fire him because they do not want this crap to look bad on them. He really think he invisible. My husband still talks to her he claims they are just "friends". What the hell is wrong with him?? The OW husband is a ticking tom bomb!!!!!!!!!! The OW husband has nothing to really lose he is not a physician. He is messing with my livelihood now!!! I just don't know what to do???????


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

What you do is, present him with separation papers, its no longer your problem if he gets fired or not. And if her husband is a ticking time bomb, all the more reason to get out of this mess.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Your husband had an affair with another mans wife, of course the OM is gonna be ticked off, and actually if he wants to expose the affair at your husbands work that is his right. 

Try not to worry to much about your husbands reputation being ruined at the hospital, he did that to himself. If he was really worried about his reputation, he would have never done what he did to begin with.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Unless I am terribly mistaken, nurses follow the orders of doctors, which makes the doctor a supervisor of a nurse. Having sex with a subordinate violates just about any workplace policy on sexual harassment/fraternization. In most places, the nurse directly involved wouldn't even have to complain. Anyone with knowledge of the affair could claim it created a hostile working environment. That she is the wife of a coworker brings the potential for hostility and maybe even violence into the workplace. Smart people don't crap where they eat. If I was his employer, my focus would be to peacefully make money. Your husband's poor judgment interferes with the hospital's ability to quietly and peacefully make money. He is paid to heal people, not use my hospital as a pick-up joint. I would think sound judgment would be a rather necessary trait for a physician to have and one obviously lacking in that department would be ripe for dismissal.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.texhealthlaw.org/Common/PDF/f6harass.pdf


----------



## Eliserobin78 (Jun 8, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> http://www.texhealthlaw.org/Common/PDF/f6harass.pdf


Does this apply to PA?


----------



## Eliserobin78 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jamison said:


> Your husband had an affair with another mans wife, of course the OM is gonna be ticked off, and actually if he wants to expose the affair at your husbands work that is his right.
> 
> Try not to worry to much about your husbands reputation being ruined at the hospital, he did that to himself. If he was really worried about his reputation, he would have never done what he did to begin with.


I agree!


----------



## Eliserobin78 (Jun 8, 2013)

CallaLily said:


> What you do is, present him with separation papers, its no longer your problem if he gets fired or not. And if her husband is a ticking time bomb, all the more reason to get out of this mess.


If he get's fired I get no spousal support or child support. We could not afford anything!!!! I'm a stay at home mom. This sucks!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Eliserobin78 said:


> Does this apply to PA?


It's a pretty standard policy guide. If your husband is a direct supervisor of this woman, then it's likely that is directly forbidden by HR policy. However, anyone in a workplace can sexually harass anyone else in the work place. Employers get pretty picky about that because they can be held liable if they don't take action once they're aware of the situation. Even if the other woman or her husband don't make an official report of harassment, other employees can report that their affections, relationship and treatment of one another created a hostile work environment.

All reasons for the adage: don't dip your pen in company ink.

Frankly, I'd get divorce proceedings filed ASAP so that child support requirements are established based on his current income. Then even if he's terminated for cause, as long as they don't pull his license, he's responsible for support, even if it gets reduced once he gets another job.

Seriously though, doctors will go to great lengths to keep from taking punitive action against other doctors. Even in a case I worked on to terminate a doc with clear evidence of unethical practices and clear malpractice going on didn't get reported to the licensure board and was ultimately transferred to another facility where the patients weren't as high risk. Suspension is probably more likely than termination. Even suspension would lower his reportable income for child support calculations though.

Might consider getting some kind of a job outside the home though, just so you aren't completely dependent on someone who clearly values his d!ck over his job....


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

The other woman's husband is doing exactly what he'd be told to do if he came here. Expose the affair. One of the reasons for exposing may be to punish the other cheater, but the primary reason is to break up the affair. To save his marriage. 

So what can you do? Kick your husband's ass, and get him to realize what this may mean to your family. Besides getting fired, he may also face a legal suit. He may be listed on Cheaterville. Bad news all around. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

This is an unusual post. You don't seem too concerned with the affairs impact to your marriage or your children. I find that facinating!


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

This anger needs to be directed at your husband for jeopardizing your health, marriage and financial well being.

The OW's husband is rightfully upset.


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

My revelation of my wife's affair to her employer ended up costing her boyfriend his job at that establishment.

And no, I'm not the least bit sorry about it. He ****** my woman, so I responded in kind.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

To be fair, your husband does deserve to loose his job. What he did is very unethical and the OWH if he is smart should be alerting HR to the situation, after all his cheating wife is still in contact with the guy she cheated with.

If the OWH is smart hell be alerting HR and if you live in alienation of affection state, he will be suing your husband for his part in destroying his marriage.

The smart thing for you to do is, file for D and get a good judgement of child and spousal support. DR, CHEATING HUBBY will then be on the hook to find a job to comply with the judgements against him.

Why are you putting up with him continuing on with the OW? There is zero possibility of them going back to just friends after having sex. If they are still in contact, the affair remains active.


----------



## Eliserobin78 (Jun 8, 2013)

Enginerd said:


> This is an unusual post. You don't seem too concerned with the affairs impact to your marriage or your children. I find that facinating!


I'm concerned but what can I do. The other ow did not leave her husband but the still communicate. Recently drama happened. I just do want to be in the middle. I can't change his mind or his crazy feelings. At this point I need make sure I'm finically taken care. I deserve it!! I stood by him for yrs!!!! Call it what you want I want mine.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

And OW's H wants what's his - his WIFE, the one your H was f'ing. 

So, he's angry and striking out.

It wouldn't be possible if your husband hadn't been screwing someone he shouldn't. 

Seek an attorney and file.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Your best bet of protecting yourself is to file for D. That way he gets a judgement on what he must pay you in support, regardless of him working or not. You'll also get a share of the assists from the marriage.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

My take on this is that your husband and the OW are still having an affair. Don't for one minute believe they are "just friends". Obviously the OW husband wants the affair to stop. You may want to compare notes with the OW's husband.




Eliserobin78 said:


> If he get's fired I get no spousal support or child support. We could not afford anything!!!! I'm a stay at home mom. This sucks!


He'll get another job. For some reason, arrogant professional men like your husband and mine have no problem staying employed. Thankfully!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Eliserobin78 said:


> If he get's fired I get no spousal support or child support. We could not afford anything!!!! I'm a stay at home mom. This sucks!


Thats when you have to learn to do for yourself. You will need to get a job and support yourself and kids. Its what a lot of people have to do sometimes. And yes it sucks, but thats life sometimes.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

If I were in your position I'd be filing for divorce and make sure your husband is hurt on both fronts ask for sole custody and spousal support.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with what BjornFree said. Do you want out of the marriage? If so, don't wonder and wait if the OM is gonna expose the affair at the work place, instead contact a lawyer, tell him of your husbands affair, and get the ball rolling on things. Surely he will have to pay you something. And even if its not the amount you want, you may still have to get a job and help support yourself. A little bit of financial help from your husband is better than nothing at all.


----------

